# Violin Beginner



## Yardrax

Spurred on by the unused violin lying upstairs that used to belong to my great uncle and some articles by Hans Keller about contemporary composers ignorance of bowed string technique that hit a sore spot, I decided it might be fun to take up the violin.

I am a bit worried though, the violin has a reputation for sounding unbearably out of tune when played by amateurs, and I've heard some pretty out of tune amateur violin playing myself. I have a pretty solid musical background, and a fairly good set of ears if I do say so myself, I'm just worried how easily that will translate to the mechanical aspect of playing the violin, especially since I haven't really touched the instrument before today and I'm going on 20 years of age now. Am I doomed to forever make squeaky noises approximating notes or will my masterful solo renditions of jingle bells one day attain pitch perfect status?

Any other handy hints for those just starting?

Any and all responses appreciated


----------



## Aramis

I picked up violin when 17 and failed to learn anything else than to play very poor Ode to Joy and tune from Vivaldi's summer... or was it autumn? So I speak from experience:

The main thing is to get a teacher. To learn piano on your own would be hard, but violin will be impossible. The meaning of proper position of your hand and the whole body while playing is something that won't come to you naturally. The sooner you get help to get it right the better, because otherwise you might waste your time on learning bad habits.


----------



## senza sordino

I started to play the violin when I was 32. I learned to play the guitar as an adolescent, and largely self taught piano. So I had some musical background when I started the violin. I had a teacher, and lessons once a week for about two years when I started the violin, the first time I ever took dedicated lessons. 

I never sounded bad when I started. I knew what a scale should sound like and the first time I picked up the violin the teacher showed me how to hold the bow and draw it across the strings. I practiced a lot. I even took two exams, Grade 4 and Grade 6. Here in Canada, Grade 10 and then above ARCT is the top level.


----------



## Yardrax

So I tried stringing it with new strings but the tuning pegs keep slipping, it's very temperamental, sometimes they do want to stay in place and sometimes they don't. Am I just being stupid here or I should get a professional to look at this?


----------



## senza sordino

Yardrax said:


> So I tried stringing it with new strings but the tuning pegs keep slipping, it's very temperamental, sometimes they do want to stay in place and sometimes they don't. Am I just being stupid here or I should get a professional to look at this?


There is a kind of wood rosin designed to keep the tuning pegs in place, but I don't know what it's called. A professional can always help, but it'll cost you. If the violin has been sitting around for years, the bridge and / or sound post might be out of place.


----------



## boarderaholic

Yardrax said:


> So I tried stringing it with new strings but the tuning pegs keep slipping, it's very temperamental, sometimes they do want to stay in place and sometimes they don't. Am I just being stupid here or I should get a professional to look at this?


I noticed that with my violin sitting in the back of the closet for a good 10 years, the wood had dried out a little bit. Try tossing a humidifier into the case as well.


----------



## mmsbls

Yardrax said:


> So I tried stringing it with new strings but the tuning pegs keep slipping, it's very temperamental, sometimes they do want to stay in place and sometimes they don't. Am I just being stupid here or I should get a professional to look at this?


There is a substance known as "peg dope" (or peg compound) that coats the surfaces of the tuning pegs and provides more friction. That will help with adjusting the pegs. If the bow has been sitting for a long time, you may want to re-hair it. Bow rosin may not be enough to get decent sound out of old bow hair.

Ultimately you might need to bring the violin to a professional to see if it needs any work (on the bridge, pegs, etc.). Finding a teacher can help with determining if the violin needs work.


----------

